# Cycling in Mosel Valley



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

We're planning a 10 day tour of the Mosel valley in June - just wondering whether to take the bikes. At our advanced ages we're not serious full on mountain bikers but like to do some gentle riding so would like to know if it's suitable and if it's on road or if there are any dedicated cycle tracks.

Thanks


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Germany are good at cycle tracks but I'm not sure about the Mosel as I spent most of my time rowing it. 

I do know it's pretty flat though unless you venture up into the vineyards. Should be lovely for cycling. The only traffic you need to worry about are the blooming Motorhomes. It's just one big Motorhome fest!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cycle tracks all over the place. It's very popular with hobby cyclists, probably a bit flat for serious ones. Though you do have hills all around if you'd like to try them. They close the road all along the side of the Mosel for one Sunday each June for cycling too, thousands come for that.

Then there's this: http://www.macsadventure.com/holiday-1443/the-moselle-cycle-path

Couldn't remember the name for the cycling Sunday. It's Happy Mosel, here it is: http://www.macsadventure.com/holiday-1443/the-moselle-cycle-path

http://www.happy-mosel.com/de/ you'll probably need Google Translate for that link.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Cycle tracks and quiet roads along most if not all of the Mosel.
Great views! Bikes will come in quite handy! 
Some of the busses which run down the Mosel have trailers to carry cycles, so you can cycle one way and ride the bus the other!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good point Graham. I forgot about the trailers.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The Mosel is made for cycling and hundreds are at it along the river every day. It's one place we wouldn't dream of not taking our bikes.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

From your description of your cycling style, I'd say the Mosel is probably one of the best places you could go. The cycling is wonderful, plenty of cycle tracks.
You might find this interesting
http://www.hookedoncycling.co.uk/germany-moselle-bike-and-barge/
Enjoy!


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Off tomorrow - heading to the Mosel (via Eurotunnel) with the bikes. Weather looking pretty good - cbrown 1360 we may see you there. We will be in CI 2000 Fiat Ducato - give us a wave.


----------



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

Sadly we're back home now. Had a great time. Oh, and bicycles are an absolute must.

You might want to read this thread.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/131-germany-touring/146274-mosel-germany-where-start.html


----------

